# 

## LAEN

> **  
> ̳     ,           .  ,      
>                    .:  ,      ,             .    ,       볻,    .   :     ,    .        . ? 
>    ,     ,      .      .    ,    ,   . 
>     , ,    .    쳺:     ,    .         ,      .   .               .       .      .   ,     ,  ,   . 
>    ,     ,       (, ,    )     2012 .        . 
>  ,

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/16369/

----------


## erazer

?     ?      -    .

----------


## LAEN

*erazer*, .
      1- .  .        ,   .

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*, .
>       1- .  .        ,   .

  ,         ?  ,    .

----------


## LAEN

> ,         ?

  . 
     ,     ...   

> **  
>              .      
>     ,            .       ,     : 
>             -.     .    ͳ,   -.    .      ,        2012 . ,   ,        . (,    20  21   .        19).        .  :    -  ͳ     -2.    .              .
>  
>   - (    ). 
> : 1029 .
>   8-9 .
>     : 7 .. 
> ...

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/16373/

----------


## Sky

-        ,       . .

----------


## LAEN

:   
    :)

----------

